# Kopfhörer mit mehr Lautstärke



## Flusianer (16. Mai 2018)

*Kopfhörer mit mehr Lautstärke*

Hallo. Ich möchte mir einen Kopfhörer kaufen. Zwar nicht zum zocken hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem Tipps geben.

Ich höre gern Musikvideos auf YT. Gern mal Techno-Songs aus den 90ern die ich in meiner Jugend gern gehört habe. Natürlich mit Kopfhörer um die Nachbarn nicht zu stören. Um auch mal richtig aufdrehen zu können.
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich einen Kopfhörer mit Mikrobügel von Trust. Der hatte richtig gut Lautstärke gebracht. Leider hatte der Kopfhörer einen Kabelbruch und der Ton war nur noch abgehakt auf einer Seite. Leider finde ich ihn im Internet nicht mehr zum kaufen. Jetzt habe ich mir einen Sennheiser Kopfhörer gekauft weil ich was qualitativ besseres wollte. Zum Games spielen voll okay. Leider bringt er bei YT nicht die Lautstärke die ich mir wünsche, trotz voll aufgedrehter Lautstärkeregler. Wo man sich mal den Bass um die Ohren schallen lassen kann bis die Ohren bluten.

Kann mir jemand nen Kopfhörer mit "mehr" Lautstärke empfehlen? Oder gibt es eine Freeware für den PC wo man über die 100% kommt.


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2018)

Flusianer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Kopfhörer mit "mehr" Lautstärke empfehlen? Oder gibt es eine Freeware für den PC wo man über die 100% kommt.


Mit VLC Player kannst du zumindest darin auf 125% Lautstärke gehen.
Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass das qualitativ eher kontraproduktiv ist... ^^


----------



## Promego (16. Mai 2018)

vielleicht wär dir damit geholfen?
https://geizhals.at/tie-audio-headphone-amplifier-4ch-a1641302.html?hloc=at


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2018)

Ich hielte es für sinnvoller, sich eine Soundkarte mit richtigem Kopfhörerverstärker oder einen kleinen USB-Kopfhörerverstärker wie Promego ihn verlinkte. Was möchtest du denn maximal ausgeben? Und welchen Kopfhörer hast du denn genau?


----------



## Exar-K (17. Mai 2018)

Oder die Musik kaufen und nicht per grandioser Youtube-Qualität hören.


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Oder die Musik kaufen und nicht per grandioser Youtube-Qualität hören.


Ist gekaufte Musik zwangsläufig lauter als Uploads auf Youtube?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist gekaufte Musik zwangsläufig lauter als Uploads auf Youtube?


 nicht unbedingt, aber es kommt oft vor, zudem hast du grad mit guten Kopfhörern natürlich idr ein besseres Klangerlebnis, wenn du die originale Musik hast.


----------



## Batze (17. Mai 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Oder die Musik kaufen und nicht per grandioser Youtube-Qualität hören.



Wobei es ihm wohl gar nicht um die Sound Qualität geht sondern eher um Ohrschmerzen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wobei es ihm wohl gar nicht um die Sound Qualität geht sondern eher um Ohrschmerzen.


 da fällt mir auf: da reicht ja eigentlich Helene Fischer auf 20dB schon völlig aus...


----------



## Batze (17. Mai 2018)

Danach bist du dann aber fürs Leben gezeichnet.


----------



## Flusianer (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo. Na da hab ich aber eine Diskussion angefangen. 
Ich habe mir gerade mal den vlc Player herunter geladen. Das ist doch ein normaler Player für Musik/Videos von Festplatte oder CD. Geht der denn auch bei Musik höeren über den Internetbrowser (Firefox)? Gibt es ein Firefox-Plugin für so was? Mit Soundkarte ware es schwierig da ich ein Notebook für Internet nutze. Da wäre ja eine "externe" Soundkarte über USB einfacher.
Wegen dem Kopfhörer: Der alte hieß Trust gtx10. Der neue ist ein Sennheiser HD65TV. Also ohne Bügelmikro. Das Mikro habe ich zwar nie benutzt. Den Trust habe ich mal durch Zufall im Geschäft gesehen und gleich gekauft. War auch voll zufrieden mit de, Klang bis der Wackelkontakt am Klinkenstecker kam. Hab zwar versucht nen anderen Stecker anzulöten. Danach ging er leider gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2018)

Flusianer schrieb:


> Hallo. Na da hab ich aber eine Diskussion angefangen.
> Ich habe mir gerade mal den vlc Player herunter geladen. Das ist doch ein normaler Player für Musik/Videos von Festplatte oder CD. Geht der denn auch bei Musik höeren über den Internetbrowser (Firefox)? Gibt es ein Firefox-Plugin für so was? Mit Soundkarte ware es schwierig da ich ein Notebook für Internet nutze. Da wäre ja eine "externe" Soundkarte über USB einfacher.


 genau so was hat dir ja Promedo verlinkt, das ist eine kleine "Soundkarte" speziell für Kopfhörer mit Reglern. So was gibt es sicher auch noch kompakter, wenn es erwünscht ist.

Dein Notebook liefert halt vermutlich nicht so viel Strom an der Buchse, daher ist die rel. leise, und weil die Sennheiser etwas hochwertiger sind und einen anderen Widerstand als die alten Trust haben oder auch einfach nur, weil die Kopfhörermembranen größer sind und daher mehr Strom zum bewegen brauchen, ist es leiser. Vielleicht wäre schon ein normaler USB-Audio-Stick deutlich besser? Die Sennheiser haben nämlich eigentlich schon einen recht geringe Impendanz, und je kleiner der Wert, desto weniger Strom braucht man für die gleiche Lautstärke, d.h. bei gleichem Strom sind welche mit kleineren Werten lauter - sofern die Kopfhörer ansonsten ähnlich sind.


Vielleicht reicht ja dieser USB-Stick schon völlig aus, der hat auch einen Regler: https://www.amazon.de/Soundkarte-TechRise-Lautstärkeregler-Kontrolle-Tablet-PC-Schwarz/dp/B01M0HP59L  oder von SoundBlaster extra für Kopfhörer und was teurer https://www.amazon.de/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Play-USB-DAC-Verst%C3%A4rker/dp/B073KTPNDR 


Wenn es Kopfhörer sein sollen: die hier von Sennheiser zB hätten eine geringere Impendanz als Deine jetzigen - vielleicht wären die also lauter https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01K4N1PZ6


----------



## Flusianer (17. Mai 2018)

Danke Herbboy,
für deine Tipps. Gerade  das Teil mit dem Lautstärkeregler find ich ganz Interessant. Aber der andere ist direkt als Verstärker angegeben. Da sollte es ja mehr Lautstärke bzw. Schalldruck bringen als die Standard-Buchse am Laptop???? Bei dem mit dem Regler bin ich mir da nicht sicher.
Gut daß die Plug and play sind und man nicht erst ne Software brauchen.  Einfach Stecker rein und aufdrehen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2018)

Flusianer schrieb:


> Danke Herbboy,
> für deine Tipps. Gerade  das Teil mit dem Lautstärkeregler find ich ganz Interessant. Aber der andere ist direkt als Verstärker angegeben. Da sollte es ja mehr Lautstärke bzw. Schalldruck bringen als die Standard-Buchse am Laptop???? Bei dem mit dem Regler bin ich mir da nicht sicher.
> Gut daß die Plug and play sind und man nicht erst ne Software brauchen.  Einfach Stecker rein und aufdrehen.



Ich kann das schwer beurteilen - es kann sein, dass Dein Laptop-Anschluss sehr schwach ist und auch das mit dem Regler schon viel lauter ist - es kann aber auch sein, dass das mit dem Regler nicht oder nur wenig lauter ist...


----------



## Promego (18. Mai 2018)

yo, das teil das ich dir verlinkt habe ist ein vollwertiger kopfhörerverstärker mit netzanschluss.  vielleicht etwas overkill für dich, da du ja nur einen ausgang brauchst, aber es war das günstigste teil das qualitativ ansprechend aussieht, und nicht über usb oder akku den strom bezieht. schau vielleicht auch selber auf geizhals oder amazon, das suchwort lautet jedenfalls kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## Flusianer (19. Mai 2018)

Leute, mal wieder tausend dank für eure Tipps.
War heute in einem bekannten Elektrogeschäft und habe mir den Creative Soundblaster Play3 gekauft was Herbboy mir gelinkt hat. 

Ich muss sagen, geil. Die Lautstärke ist damit bald doppelt so hoch und geiler Sound. 
Da kann ich den Lautstärke regler gar nicht voll aufdrehen sonst brennt mein Kopfhörer oder die Ohren durch. Und was zuerst will ich nicht ausprobieren. 
Das Gerät lief sofort ohne Treiber. Habe mir aber eben noch den Creative Treiber instaliert um im Equalizer verschiedene Klangprofile laden zu können.


----------



## Batze (19. Mai 2018)

Schön das du jetzt richtig was auf die Muscheln bekommst.


----------

